# Still haven't been paid for last winters snow plowing!!!!



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

:angry:

hey guys just looking for a little input on if i should even continue to pursue getting paid at this point or just take it in the tush and move on.

Still haven't been paid by a gas station owner for last years snow plowing services he owes roughly $650 bucks..... led me on for months and then basically skipped out on his business without telling anyone....overnight he sold it and was gone. I know his home address and another gas station he still owns and works at. My question to you is the guy appears to be a pro at burning people a buddy of mine got hosed for 2500 bucks from him. Should i even attempt to turn try and get the money or just turn it over to a collection agency that'll harass him and take him to court over it for 29% fee plus legal costs if needed which are usually like $100 bucks.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Send it out to collection . Then go by his house and plow him in every time it snows.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

send it to collection. if your buddy got screwed, why did you work for the guy? was it the same time period?


----------



## snowangel13 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Collections!*

Dont give it up! That is what he is hoping for. I tried for over a year to collect from a commercial client and didnt get anyplace. Finaly I gave it to a collection agency and recieved 65% of it in less then 2 weeks. I was amazed.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

collection agency definetly, something is better then nothing


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a guy thats a forum member that still hasn't paid me from last year. I know how you feel.. My check has been in the mail 3 times now and i still never got it...


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Everyones saying collections agency..... take him to small claims and GET IT ALL.... it may take some time but you'll win in the end.....


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Screw collections agencies, file a small claims suit on him. Simply fill out the papers and have him served. You don't necessarily have to file the claim once he has been served, you can just use the system as a scare tactic. Depending on your State, you may need to pay your filing fees up front, as well as any serving fees, it all varies depending on which state your in & how they have their process setup. Yes, your forking out money to retrieve money, however, for what the collection agency is going to charge you....this is far cheaper and more effective. Not to mention.....can you see him telling a Judge "No, I won't pay"....didn't think so. Once he is served, you will get confirmation and some paperwork from whom ever served him, (Don't bother with serving it by mail if your state allows it, it's far more effective to have it served by the sheriff or whom ever does it in your state / county.). Then call or go see him, tell him your willing to drop the suit if he pays up. Explain to the idiot that it will cost him double what he already owes you if he goes in front of a Judge or Magistrate. If he declines, finish the filling process and go to court.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

show-n-go;1075201 said:


> I have a guy thats a forum member that still hasn't paid me from last year. I know how you feel.. My check has been in the mail 3 times now and i still never got it...


Me as well.....I wonder if it's the same guy.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Mick76;1075203 said:


> Everyones saying collections agency..... take him to small claims and GET IT ALL.... it may take some time but you'll win in the end.....


Great minds think alike


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

RepoMan207;1075213 said:


> Me as well.....I wonder if it's the same guy.


My guy is local to dayton


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

show-n-go;1075224 said:


> My guy is local to dayton


Nope, not the same guy then.

I just came through your fair city this weekend. I flew down to Louisville, KY to move my sister in law back to Maine. 20 hour ride on 3 hours of sleep .


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

i'll look into small claims court but i figure the amount of time i'd have to put into going that i wouldn't be working i'd lose out so maybe collections and then just send me whatever i can get.

anyone recommend any good collections agencies in or near connecticut......

buddy of mine and i both got burned same time period he up and sold the business and was gone after looking me in the eye and saying i'll pay up next wednesday.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Ziob34;1075251 said:


> i'll look into small claims court but i figure the amount of time i'd have to put into going that i wouldn't be working i'd lose out so maybe collections and then just send me whatever i can get.
> 
> anyone recommend any good collections agencies in or near connecticut......
> 
> buddy of mine and i both got burned same time period he up and sold the business and was gone after looking me in the eye and saying i'll pay up next wednesday.


X2, agreed, if we were talking thousands instead of hundreds, i would support the small claims, but for the costs of filing, vs the percentage the collection agency would take, go collection agency, besides, if the collection agency has no luck, you can still go to small claims


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I Would vote for small claims. Sure you will have to put some time into it, but in the long run it's much better than a collection agency. Besides, collection agencies are a bunch of crooks, don't give them business.
Robert


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ziob34;1075251 said:


> i'll look into small claims court but i figure the amount of time i'd have to put into going that i wouldn't be working i'd lose out so maybe collections and then just send me whatever i can get.
> 
> anyone recommend any good collections agencies in or near connecticut......
> 
> buddy of mine and i both got burned same time period he up and sold the business and was gone after looking me in the eye and saying i'll pay up next wednesday.


What time.....? Fill the paper work out & file it...maybe 15 minutes tops. Some states even let you do it right online. Then if you end up going to court you loose what....an hour if that. You've probably already spent more time thinking about it then what you'll spend on it in the small claims process.

If this guy looked you in the eyes and flat out lied to you....what do you think he is going to do with a collection agency. He probably has the top 100 collection firms already alphabetized in his filling cabinet, if not in his curricular file.



buckwheat_la;1075273 said:


> X2, agreed, if we were talking thousands instead of hundreds, i would support the small claims, but for the costs of filing, vs the percentage the collection agency would take, go collection agency, besides, if the collection agency has no luck, you can still go to small claims


Sure, but then you have to pay the collection agency as well as the court. Then you've lost even that much more time. He can, and will show the collection agent where to find the dial tone. Not so much with a Judge.

It all boils down to accountability. The only accountability the collection agency knows is accounts receivables ...on their end.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Small claims all the way, collection agency's are like loan sharks, avoid them, they will only cost you money.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Is there something, I am missing? The agency I use only gets paid if they collect


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

small claims but you better have proof he owes you 650.00


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

maybe send out a final bill and a letter demanding payment by such a date otherwise we'll turn it over to our collection agency or go to small claims court? maybe its best to try and get ahold of the guy on the phone or in person ?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1075523 said:


> Is there something, I am missing? The agency I use only gets paid if they collect


That's a rare find. The ones I've ever dealt with were always off a percentage, some even charged me up front using a sliding scale of the amount due.

On a side note to anyone using a collection agency, The latest statistics is that more then 60% of the collection agencies out there are either not current on their bonds & licenses, or are operating outside of their jurisdiction. Keep that in mind when selecting your next agency.



Scottscape;1075651 said:


> small claims but you better have proof he owes you 650.00


I would think a signed contract and copies of the unpaid invoices would suffice. A print out from NOAA of the corresponding dates wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

*small claims don't always work*

Just wanted to give some input here. I had a company hire us for plowing, salting, heavy snow removal and sidewalks. We were hired at the end of last December. We worked solid for 2 months for this idiot with lot's of "the payment is in the mail" talk. The snow shut right off and I never was able to collect or stop service during a storm. The bill was about 2k and I took the guy to court. He didn't show and I was awarded the entire amount. After that NOTHING. I went to the court house and they said "OH it's hard to collect at this point". They wanted his bank account. Like I had that! Long story short. He hired me, I did the work, He didn't pay, I sued, and I am screwed. At least collections will harass the idiots. This guy did everything right. Nothing is in his name including his house and car. He signed the contracts and knew he wasn't going to pay. I found out later that his company folded during the winter season and he still didn't stop us from plowing the building he was leasing.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

quigleysiding;1075122 said:


> Send it out to collection . Then go by his house and plow him in every time it snows.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I would go to the station where you know he works and explain to him in no uncertain terms that it's in his best interest to pay you what he owes or suffer the consequences. This tactic is most effective if you have a history of violence and/or unpredictable behavior - if you don't fit this description then be sure and bring a friend who does.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

this guy is a smart s.o.b. to not telling anyone he was selling the business if i had known i'd put alien on it and would have had to get paid before the sale would go through.........if i went ot court i think i'd just spin my tires and get boned in the end so i think i'm going to just confront him about it one last time and then its to the collections agency atleast they'll file against his credit when he doesn't pay them either....thanks god its only $650 and not 2k like you above people that look you in the eye and know they aren't going to pay are raised by wolves


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ziob34;1076285 said:


> this guy is a smart s.o.b. to not telling anyone he was selling the business if i had known i'd put alien on it and would have had to get paid before the sale would go through.........if i went ot court i think i'd just spin my tires and get boned in the end so i think i'm going to just confront him about it one last time and then its to the collections agency atleast they'll file against his credit when he doesn't pay them either....thanks god its only $650 and not 2k like you above people that look you in the eye and know they aren't going to pay are raised by wolves


Jo Smoe can file against someone's credit, all it takes is a judgment. One can also file a lien on other businesses, houses as well as auto's & recreational. I suppose this all seems easy to me as I do it on a daily basis, but there is really nothing to it. It's all about knowing where to go in your area to get it done.

$650 is nothing. The real issue at hand is accountability. You might as well put a damn target on your back if we don't fight these people. Especially with these commercial accounts, these people talk and collaborate just as we do here. Next you'll be getting screwed over by his competitor and friends, as well as laying ground for the next guy.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Repo on this one. Its amazing how fast people pay up once the court is involved. If you win the judgement and don't get paid, it'll sit on his credit report until it does. 

Repo's the expert here, I'd listen to everything he's saying.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I would walk in to his gas station and just tell him, this is your last chance, or we're going to small claims. And do just that if he won't pay up.

Otherwise just stand out on the street in front of his gas station with a large sign stating that the guy doesn't pay his bills. Thats probably what I would do for $650.00


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Longae29;1076387 said:


> I would walk in to his gas station and just tell him, this is your last chance, or we're going to small claims. And do just that if he won't pay up.
> 
> Otherwise just stand out on the street in front of his gas station with a large sign stating that the guy doesn't pay his bills. Thats probably what I would do for $650.00


I would go with the verbally abusive tone as a last resort myself. Back in the day I would of just taken it, and beaten the sh*t out of him as an intrest.....I'd obviously get locked up today if I tried that.  What has our society come too


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm not saying verbally abusive, I would say it nicely. It has worked for us in the past. "look here's the deal, if we cant work out a pay arrangement i'm going to have to take this to court. I did the work, you didn't pay." Give him options, tell him 250 for the first month, and 200 for the next two months. We got a 17,000 bill paid off that way, $4k down as good faith and monthly payments thereafter.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

i hear ya maybe i will do that first and then file the claim as a scare tactic to see if he pays up if the "verbal threat" doesn't work and he actually gets served........problem with this is his other gas station is like 45 minutes away and a huge pain in the ass to get to plus its hard to know if he's even working when you go or not.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

just file small claims and ne done with it....the sheriff will take care of it.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Better yet, go get 650 dollars worth of gas and don't pay for it. Take every gas can you have, borrow them from friends fill up your truck and whatever else you can. Hide your plate so they cannot get the number and drive off. 

Actually file the court papers and be done with it. It will take more time to set up collections then the court.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Write the letter, give him 10 days to pay, if you don't thave a check in hand on day 10, file small claims. Go to court, document all attpemts to collect, bring a copy of the letter and the return receipt receipt, that'll win you the case in court.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow.....*I cant believe this*, I am just now going through the same thing but for a mowing customer. Sent her a certified letter telling her that if I did not get paid by Sept. 30TH, it would be turned over to collections......She calls me today and says......I just got your letter and I *was *going to pay you but I'm going through bankruptcy so I'll just add your bill to it......Gives me her lawyers name and number.....

*Now what?* am I screwed? could use some help here guys. Sorry, don't mean to hijack but you are talking about the same thing, again sorry and thanks.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Find a friend with a big boat, go there and fill it up. have your friend pay you the gas money. He's going to spend it anyway. If not take your whole fleet up there and fill them up on him..

I would certanly offer that as an option for him to pay you, it might be easier for him to give you gas than come up with $650 cash.


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

A somewhat threatening letter from a lawyer with lawyer letterhead has worked great for loosening up deadbeats(landscaping as well) for me in the past. One of my customers is a lawyer. I give him a free week of maintenance for his help, well worth it. Constantly dealing with non-payers was one of the reasons we started to offer seasonal contracts only. What a difference.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

ChicagoPlower;1076591 said:


> A somewhat threatening letter from a lawyer with lawyer letterhead has worked great for loosening up deadbeats(landscaping as well) for me in the past. One of my customers is a lawyer. I give him a free week of maintenance for his help, well worth it. Constantly dealing with non-payers was one of the reasons we started to offer seasonal contracts only. What a difference.


So is the seasonal contracts pre-pay?

I am really thinking hard about going to pre-pay on my mowing customers.


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

JayD2;1076633 said:


> So is the seasonal contracts pre-pay?
> 
> I am really thinking hard about going to pre-pay on my mowing customers.


Customers pre-pay in November for plowing. We offer a 5% discount if people wish to pre-pay for landscaping, about 30% do.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Buckweat......did you not get your mail?


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

beware of the bankruptcy thing you could get SCREWED depending on what type they are filing.......if its chapter 9 i think and they get it you're **** out of luck you'll get nothing.

i'm gonna send the letter give him 10 days like someone said if nothing i'll file the paperwork and have him served........i can document the times i've sent out bills and i'll have this last attempt certified mail with receipt to both locations outside of that its his word against mine in court he'll probably deny i did the work.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

That sux that you haven't been payed, but I sure wouldn't want to be complaining about it now!


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

you know were his house is and the staion he still owns, i would be at each one of the a couple times a day everyday until i get paid. 

i had a builder that tried to stiff on on about 1500 from a spec house i did for him (landscaping) i showed up at his house at dinnertime everyday for two weeks then started to go in the morning to. when i started knocking at 630 am on a sunday his wife had had enough and wrote me a check right then. i took it to the bank it was drawn on and cashed it first thing in the morning so he couldnt have a chance to put a stop on it. 

if you go to the station wait til there are people inside and then go in and embaress him. if you can hang out there for the day. ive done that to to get payed from a commercial place, sat in the office for like 4 hours one day.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

ajslands;1076850 said:


> That sux that you haven't been payed, but I sure wouldn't want to be complaining about it now!


 ......What?


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

house and station are around 45 minutes away would take a ton of time and then he may not even be working.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Plenty of options given, all sound advice. Choose your method and get it done. Excuses not necessary, just get your money.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

turned it over to a collection agency at this point i don't even care if i have to pay them 18% plus court fees if they can get the money and i don't have to deal with this rectal valve and i get something out of it i'm happy with that...........i tell you one thing lesson learned i'll be adding some wording to my commercial contracts regarding notification of business sale notices all i would of had to do was put in the paperwork for 50 bucks and put a lien on it and he would of had to pay me before the sale goes through.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ziob34;1081048 said:


> turned it over to a collection agency at this point i don't even care if i have to pay them 18% plus court fees if they can get the money and i don't have to deal with this rectal valve and i get something out of it i'm happy with that...........i tell you one thing lesson learned i'll be adding some wording to my commercial contracts regarding notification of business sale notices all i would of had to do was put in the paperwork for 50 bucks and put a lien on it and he would of had to pay me before the sale goes through.


If they're going to screw you......they're going to screw you. Do you really think he would of notified you if there was such a clause in your contract? In fact, I doubt you'll see a dime with a collection agency. He's obviously the type that doesn't care about his credit, let alone his *previous* company's credit. A collection agency will NOT take him to court for you, especially for what he owes, so there is not any authority behind their actions. I'ld bet dollars to donuts that he knows this from previous experiences as well.

Soon, we'll have to start running credit reports for people that don't pay up front. I've been very fortunate in the "non pay column". I may get one or two a year, and with my strict 7 day net policy, my losses are kept to a bare minimum.

Best of luck on the recovery, keep us posted as to your results!


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

mrsnowman;1076037 said:


> Just wanted to give some input here. I had a company hire us for plowing, salting, heavy snow removal and sidewalks. We were hired at the end of last December. We worked solid for 2 months for this idiot with lot's of "the payment is in the mail" talk. The snow shut right off and I never was able to collect or stop service during a storm. The bill was about 2k and I took the guy to court. He didn't show and I was awarded the entire amount. After that NOTHING. I went to the court house and they said "OH it's hard to collect at this point". They wanted his bank account. Like I had that! Long story short. He hired me, I did the work, He didn't pay, I sued, and I am screwed. At least collections will harass the idiots. This guy did everything right. Nothing is in his name including his house and car. He signed the contracts and knew he wasn't going to pay. I found out later that his company folded during the winter season and he still didn't stop us from plowing the building he was leasing.


I was about to say something similar to this post. Even if you win in small claims court you are not guaranteed your money. To be perfectly honest, small claims court is a total waste of time. The courts will not garnish some ones wages on a small claim. To get the money owed will require multiple court visits and lawyers. Even then you most likely wont get paid.

Small claims is a total waste of time and money. Send it in to collections and count your losses.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Small claims doesnt pay for that low of amount. Your not getting a guaranty you'll win and filing will cost you about $100.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

nekos;1081224 said:


> I was about to say something similar to this post. Even if you win in small claims court you are not guaranteed your money. To be perfectly honest, small claims court is a total waste of time. The courts will not garnish some ones wages on a small claim. To get the money owed will require multiple court visits and lawyers. Even then you most likely wont get paid.
> 
> Small claims is a total waste of time and money. Send it in to collections and count your losses.


I obviously disagree here. I average 1 a month in small claims court...Maybe it's different state to state, but I've only been turned down once in the past 4 years, and that was because they filed chapter 7 before the first hearing. If your wondering, I have absolutely NO law experience, and I've never used a lawyer. Other then tech. school, I never went to collage (I know, what a looser huh ). Businesses are the easiest thing to get money from in court, most are bonded, all have some sort of property, and all have some cash flow. I've had a judge pull a car dealership's lisc. before....piss of a judge; and may God have mercy on your soul.....and your wallet lol.

Besides, a judgment is forever, a collection is for only 7 years.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

RepoMan207;1081231 said:


> I obviously disagree here. I average 1 a month in small claims court...Maybe it's different state to state, but I've only been turned down once in the past 4 years, and that was because they filed chapter 7 before the first hearing. If your wondering, I have absolutely NO law experience, and I've never used a lawyer. Other then tech. school, I never went to collage (I know, what a looser huh ). Businesses are the easiest thing to get money from in court, most are bonded, all have some sort of property, and all have some cash flow. I've had a judge pull a car dealership's lisc. before....piss of a judge; and may God have mercy on your soul.....and your wallet lol.
> 
> Besides, a judgment is forever, a collection is for only 7 years.


I'm no lawyer either i was just saying that even if you win the court can not force some one to pay. You have to go back to court with lawyers to attempt to get your money. Every then they can further extend the case, and costs to you, by appealing.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

nekos;1081236 said:


> I'm no lawyer either i was just saying that even if you win the court can not force some one to pay. You have to go back to court with lawyers to attempt to get your money. Every then they can further extend the case, and costs to you, by appealing.


No, that's not accurate. The judge CAN make someone pay. It's been my experience that when someone refuses to pay on simple principle, is when the judge forces liens and property. On one case, the judge ordered a recess and had the County Clerk find assets in the debtors name after he refused to pay. When we came back in, he
ordered 6 month liens on the guys house & business property.

On the other hand, you can't expect to get juice from a dried up tomato either, but were also talking about a guy that owns a gas station here....there is obviously cash flow. Like I said, maybe it's a state to state thing on how firm the court is with people, I don't know.

It doesn't cost a thing to file contempt paperwork in an already adjudicated case. The debtor doesn't have to be notified here in Maine. The judge orders all of that after the hearing.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

RepoMan207;1081633 said:


> No, that's not accurate. The judge CAN make someone pay. It's been my experience that when someone refuses to pay on simple principle, is when the judge forces liens and property. On one case, the judge ordered a recess and had the County Clerk find assets in the debtors name after he refused to pay. When we came back in, he
> ordered 6 month liens on the guys house & business property.
> 
> On the other hand, you can't expect to get juice from a dried up tomato either, but were also talking about a guy that owns a gas station here....there is obviously cash flow. Like I said, maybe it's a state to state thing on how firm the court is with people, I don't know.
> ...


You may not be a lawyer, and neither am I, but some people know the system very well and know how to play it. In my case, the person who screwed me had everything in someone Else's name including his house and car. The courts told me to find his bank account! I would love to know how to do that. My point is that small claims can take up a lot of time and extra money while producing nothing but a headache. I am sure that many cases turn out differently, but there are select few who know how to work the system. My next step is to hire the local sheriff to help go after him. This would result in more money with no guarantees. Even the court officers told me there is not much I can do. Everyone needs to make their decision based on their own experience, but I wanted to share one possibility.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

RepoMan207;1081231 said:


> I obviously disagree here. I average 1 a month in small claims court...Maybe it's different state to state, but I've only been turned down once in the past 4 years, and that was because they filed chapter 7 before the first hearing. If your wondering, I have absolutely NO law experience, and I've never used a lawyer. Other then tech. school, I never went to collage (I know, what a looser huh ). Businesses are the easiest thing to get money from in court, most are bonded, all have some sort of property, and all have some cash flow. I've had a judge pull a car dealership's lisc. before....piss of a judge; and may God have mercy on your soul.....and your wallet lol.
> 
> Besides, a judgment is forever, a collection is for only 7 years.


I know who I'm calling on if I need guidance in small claims court!! wesport


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

Buster F;1076115 said:


> I would go to the station where you know he works and explain to him in no uncertain terms that it's in his best interest to pay you what he owes or suffer the consequences. This tactic is most effective if you have a history of violence and/or unpredictable behavior - if you don't fit this description then be sure and bring a friend who does.


I am an idiot, I have proven this many times in my life, however I would eat the $650, never let it bother you again, sleep well from this point on, life is short....
Oh yeah, I would go to the other station he owns and plow in that SOB so high that it will cost him $1500 worth of loader time, and then, while he is having that cleared, I would go to his neighborhood, plow everyone for free, and bury his entire front yard with all his neighbors snow. Then go home, eat dinner, and enjoy the snow season, and pray that idiot calls you.

Back when I started plowing, a guy approached me while I was doing a clients driveway, asked how much to do his, I told him $45. When I finished doing his driveway he flipped me a $20, when I questioned him he said that was all it was worth to him. I said ok. Handed back the $20, plowed two more driveways on the street, and absolutely buried his driveway, like 7 foot tall piles. When the police showed up, I told them my side of the story, and they looked at the guy, told him he got what he deserved and they laughed.

By the way, you guys should out the non paying forum members, that is unacceptable.


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*dont feel bad,,*

I have 60k outstanding,,so dont feel bad,,,,


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

My first thought was wwwwwhat? However if you do $600,000 plus that is more than easy to see.badboygeorge I assume you do a million plus?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

mrsnowman;1113145 said:


> You may not be a lawyer.....QUOTE]
> 
> I hear ya man. It is, what it is, there are career deadbeats out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Scottscape;1075651 said:


> small claims but you better have proof he owes you 650.00


HA! Not to be cocky, but $650 is like money under my dirty truck mat. I know it would be nice to have, but chances are at this point it will never bee seen.

I got screwed $16K last spring on a commercial job....same kinda of deal. Too many people in the loop when theres 3 contractors. Then when u keep calling, they sent out Cease & Desist lawyer letters.  Its hard to win.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

RepoMan207;1113507 said:


> No doubt, especially where we're in the same county.


Not in the same county, but the same state anyway. I'm in Washington County.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

MSS Mow;1113603 said:


> Not in the same county, but the same state anyway. I'm in Washington County.


ohhhhh, all this time I thought you were just over in So. Po..


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

RepoMan207;1113803 said:


> ohhhhh, all this time I thought you were just over in So. Po..


Nope. In the Machias area. I spend some time down your way though, as I got family in the Brunswick area.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

haha update collection agency is useless all they did was file on his credit report until he pays.......guys a dirtball if you live in ct don't go to the station in colchester with the dunkin donuts in it. lesson learned i'll never go past 45 days doing anything again without payment thought you could trust a guy and got burned.


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

I would try a collection agency and pursue. Worst case cenario you file your loss with the IRS and write it off.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

He did try a collection agency- he just posted it was worthless...


----------



## kwellzz (Nov 22, 2010)

Judgements mean NOTHING. You won't get paid. Plow in his entrances and smile on the way out.


----------



## Bartlett_2 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. One account didn't pay. Was smaller, but the biggest pain the the @$$ lot. It's only $360, but still makes me angry, since I kept my end of the contract.....


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

go and get $650 in gas then go inside and tell him your not paying for it and drive away.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

jg244888;1134018 said:


> go and get $650 in gas then go inside and tell him your not paying for it and drive away.


When's the last time you were at a gas station that lets you pump without a credit card or cash down?


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Actually here most are pump then pay, it's the exception to pay up front. There are a few in the larger centres that ask for payment after late hours, say 10 pm or something, for safety and security reasons. 

As far as small claims here, I had a guy stiff me about $7K a couple years ago. He played it, ended up burning 4 days, and then when judgement was in my favour, rather than chasing for it (one has to then file to go to a payment hearing, which would be at least another day, and likely 3-4 with this guy) I was able to file a lien against the property. It has to be renewed every 5 or 7 years, but it stays there until it's paid out, I just have to be patient. 

I vowed then that any others from here on out are going to be going to collections, as far as I'm concerned, it's worth 20-50% for the lack of aggravation on my part, and the increased aggravation on the cheapskates.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

show-n-go;1075224 said:


> My guy is local to dayton


Ask him to pay or give him up on plowsite.com so other members will not fall into a situation as the both of you did.
I'm sure he has been paid.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

yeah its only 650 but its more principle than anything this was a commercial job i had to have it open by 5am every morning and kept my end of the bargain racing all over the place for this creep.......oh well live and learn i'm going to give one shot at atleast getting some money as i know the young girl who does all his books and runs his store i'll just walk in like i used to to get paid and just say the guy said to stop in this week and get some money and see if she bites. collection agency like i said was useless........for the guy who got burned 16k how'd you let it get that far? i would of wanted partial payments either up front or i would of stopped work until i got some money that's like an entire quarter of our business here were small time.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd give him his snow back.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

if he was still around the area i'd plow him in every storm for free


----------



## 01lariat (Feb 29, 2008)

Stiffed for $4500 in 08


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

ouch you guys are making me feel like i'm *****ing about nothing with some of the totals your putting out there.......my question? how'd they get so high i would of stopped work until i got paid past $1k but then again maybe like myself you thought you had a trustworthy client that would eventually pay in the end.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ziob34;1135601 said:


> ouch you guys are making me feel like i'm *****ing about nothing with some of the totals your putting out there.......my question? how'd they get so high i would of stopped work until i got paid past $1k but then again maybe like myself you thought you had a trustworthy client that would eventually pay in the end.


You got that right, that's what I get for trusting to much and thinking people will do the right thing......Next year will be different for me, a new billing policy, and if they don't care for it, then see ya......Sick and tired of getting it in the end.....


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

We should have a "bad business" thread on this site to discourage this. Its amazing when you google a name or a company the information you will find. *POST THEIR NAMES AND OR BUSINESS NAMES*


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Stan;1135699 said:


> We should have a "bad business" thread on this site to discourage this. Its amazing when you google a name or a company the information you will find. *POST THEIR NAMES AND OR BUSINESS NAMES*


Really.......I will have to try that...


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

You would be surprised how many forums come up when you type in a google search. For example, when you have a problem or search for something what comes up? Yes, forums mainly.


----------

